# 60-130 mph, did you vbox yours?



## bestmpower (Oct 19, 2003)

What is the 60-130 mph run of your R34 / R35? 

Why not a sticky thread?


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

From what ive seen we tend to run 30-130mph in the uk as a benchmark for rolling accel testing. 

I got a 10.86sec run last time out.


----------



## bestmpower (Oct 19, 2003)

Wheels said:


> From what ive seen we tend to run 30-130mph in the uk as a benchmark for rolling accel testing.
> 
> I got a 10.86sec run last time out.


Will test on my car as well. 30-130 mph requires more traction....


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Every year the GTROC organises a 30-130 day. Details will be published in the *Meeting and Events section* some time early in 2011 or possibly before the end of this year. This is a properly timed event with the right equipment for the job


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Mine does 100km/-200km/h in 5.8s. Haven´t tried 30-130mph or 60-130mph.

/P


----------



## bestmpower (Oct 19, 2003)

Perra said:


> Mine does 100km/-200km/h in 5.8s. Haven´t tried 30-130mph or 60-130mph.
> 
> /P


very nice, what are your modifications?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Check out the various RAF Marham threads.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

bestmpower said:


> very nice, what are your modifications?



Switzer P800... 

/P


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

Perra said:


> Switzer P800...
> 
> /P


Awesome!

Do you have other data you're willing to share with me?
Like:
0-60kph
0-100kph
0-160kph
0-200kph
0-300kph

0-402m (quarter mile) and trapspeed

Grtz,
Rami


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Rami said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Do you have other data you're willing to share with me?
> Like:
> ...


What I have done is just make a halt on the road and give it a go. No dragstrip, just LC2 and off we go. 

0-100km/h: 3.1s
0-200km/h: 8.9s
0-300km/h: No exact time as I ran out of road when I tried it, but it should be somewhere around 21-22s. I´ve only done 0-290km/h and I can´t remember the exact number now but I do remember that looking at the graph pointed to 21-22s to 300.

Have never driven it at a dragstrip as I´m not that interested in just driving in a straight line.  Track driving is more my kind of ball game and that shows in how the car is setup aswell.

/P


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Perra said:


> Switzer P800...
> 
> /P


Cool, I didn't know you had a Switzer car!

Did you send it to the States to get it done, or is there a European dealer?


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

David.Yu said:


> Cool, I didn't know you had a Switzer car!
> 
> Did you send it to the States to get it done, or is there a European dealer?


I am one of the European dealers. 

<---



/P


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

Perra said:


> What I have done is just make a halt on the road and give it a go. No dragstrip, just LC2 and off we go.
> 
> 0-100km/h: 3.1s
> 0-200km/h: 8.9s
> ...


Beautiful. Thx for the info Perra!
Is your car also a MY10?


----------



## bestmpower (Oct 19, 2003)

Perra said:


> What I have done is just make a halt on the road and give it a go. No dragstrip, just LC2 and off we go.
> 
> 0-100km/h: 3.1s
> 0-200km/h: 8.9s
> ...




Would you post the DBN file of VBOX so we can see the slope and shift times?


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Rami said:


> Beautiful. Thx for the info Perra!
> Is your car also a MY10?


No, it´s a MY09. I´ve run the P800 kit in the car since March/April this year. Works like a charm. 




bestmpower said:


> Would you post the DBN file of VBOX so we can see the slope and shift times?


Sure. I´m not at my computer at the moment so it´ll have to be later this week.

/P


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

R34 with 2 big guys, starting in 4th at a steady 3000rpm, nail it and get to 7000rpm in 5 seconds (50-120mph in 5 sec in the same gear)

Be interested to hear how a R35 does from 3000 to 7000 in 4th.

Rob


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

This one likely doesn't have two big blokes and is not going to be doing 3000 RPM in 4th gear, but goes well:

http://www.nagtroc.org/forums/uploads/monthly_11_2010/post-24125-1288750218.jpg

60-130 in 3.85 slightly up hill. I'm hoping some of the recent R35 numbers are starting to impress the R32-R34 guys! Andy Forrest thinks this should be pretty easy to beat in his 3.3 litre Scooby.


----------



## bestmpower (Oct 19, 2003)

Any GTRs in UK / Europe with 60-130 mph times?


----------

